# I've decided to Petition Finally



## Eric Edwards (Jun 3, 2013)

Many of you probably remember me. I talked QUITE extensively with you all on this forum 
almost a year ago. I joined the Elks a while back and several political groups around town.

From those groups I met many Masons including some past masters etc...
I had a good talk with a man who is a PM of two lodges here in town. 

I have decided to plunge feet first into Masonry after much soul searching and 
reading too much B.S. on the internet and even being told by other Christians 
that I shouldn't join etc..

I have come to conclude those without cannot judge those within and I will judge 
based on the people I know who ARE MASONS. As one man put it to me "Joining the Masons 
made a real man of me." 

I think we need real men these days and brothers who truly help each other grow makes the 
daunting task of being a better man in the modern world possible. 

No human organization can perfect a man but God can use human organizations to help further His will.


----------



## dbenton414 (Jun 3, 2013)

Congratulations. Soon you will be a brother to many and I hope you enjoy the degrees as I have. 


D. Benton
Junior Steward
Fountain City Lodge #757


----------



## dennis joseph (Jun 3, 2013)

Good morning sir. Im trying to find a lodge here in Abu Dhabi uae. Im from Philippines working here for 4 years. Thanks sir 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Eric Edwards (Jun 3, 2013)

There are none in the UAE just neetup groups from my knowledge.


----------

